# Pokemon Dream World Abilities



## NikoKing (Sep 21, 2010)

So we all know about the dream world, yes?  Well, I found a list of the abilities you can find in the dream world.  They really dent the tiers, and I'm pretty sure smogon is nerdgasming at the fact of how UU/NU Pokes could be OU. 

tl;dr - here's a list of the new ablities. thoughts?

http://pkmn.net/?action=content&page=viewpage&id=8793


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 21, 2010)

my reaction to ninetales getting drought went similar to this.<div class='spoiler_toggle'>dirty words</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
my reaction to politoed getting drizzle went similar to this.<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
>kingdra
>thunder
>jirachi with thunder

*censored.3.0*.  like rain really needed another perk/boost.


----------



## muffun (Sep 21, 2010)

>Blaziken 
>Speed Boost

ily blaziken


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 21, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> my reaction to ninetales getting drought went similar to this.<div class='spoiler_toggle'>dirty words</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rain's gonna be more popular.


also mfw when Rankusuru has regeneration + 110 HP/125 SpA/85 SpD


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 21, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rain's always had the upper hand.  *****es and whores, i swear.

politoed isn't all that great (to my knowledge/yet), but having him just to throw up infinite rain isn't that big of a loss, since the combos/synergy rain has is amazing.

but eh.  ninetales solo is gonna be *censored.3.0*ing sweet.  who needs to breed energy ball, anyway?


----------

